# Hey ya'll



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm RubaiyateBandit... you can just call me Ruby or Bandit or whatever you think fits. I have six horses -- three mares and three geldings whom you can see more about in My Barn. I have a tendency to refer to them according to their "cliques" -- "The White Ones" for Magic and Tanner, "The Boys" or "The Colts" for Bandit and Dante. Ruby and Dubs are usually loners. 

Besides my current horses, I used to have a pony stud named "Shilo II" (the sire of Bandit and Dante), and before him, I had an older mare named Frosty and a pony gelding named Shilo. I'd say my love of horses comes from my uncle, who has several of them and had me showing one of his mares as a kid (Dubs' mother, actually).

I primarily trail ride, but once or twice a year I show at one of the open shows in the area. I can't say I'm very good at it, and with the exception of Tanner and Magic, my horses aren't really conditioned for showing, but I'm immensly amused by the people who treat these five-dollar shows like World Championships. I tend to get a lot of comments about our cheap stock trailers and grade horses, but that just adds to the fun... expecially when my "grade horses" beat their "pedigreed horses" (see Bandit's page for the joke on that.)

I can't say I really care about pedigrees and papers. Prior to Tanner and Magic, I've never owned a papered horse, and I'd always considered my grades to be much smarter than the papered horses I'd had contact with. (Though I suppose that I am rather biased.) But I've nothing against a horse with papers either; it's just not teh first thing I'd look at if I were getting a new one. With Tanner and Magic -- I got them because they were cheap ($300 for both of them), tall (which is what I like), well-mannered, and broke to ride. Papers are just an extra.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ruby, I'm just new here too. There seems to be a lot of people joining up which is great, I reckon.

I'm with you on the showing, I just don't get the snobbery involved. However, having said that I have had some lovely people help my kids out (in the ring during a class too)when it was their first/second and only shows.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice to meet you


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, its so great to have you!  Can't wait to see pics of your horses.


----------

